# best bike scale on a budget?



## resqd1 (Apr 18, 2010)

what is a good bike scale on a budget ?


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

Alpine Digital Scale is only 50 bucks....


----------



## resqd1 (Apr 18, 2010)

ok thanks, anyone else have a chime in?


----------



## LWright (Jan 29, 2006)

You looking to weigh bikes or parts? Either way go to Wally World, look in the fishing and cooking departments.


----------



## DSFA (Oct 22, 2007)

I picked up a food scale to use when I was helping my kids build pinewood derby cars and it works great for smaller parts, not that I'm actually a weight weenie because I could stand to lose 3-4 bike weights off me


----------



## alexrex20 (Dec 20, 2005)

3-4 bike weights? lol


----------



## DSFA (Oct 22, 2007)

alexrex20 said:


> 3-4 bike weights? lol


Hey, should I make it 2 DH bikes?  What can I say...I'm a self admitted Clydesdale!:thumbsup:


----------



## resqd1 (Apr 18, 2010)

both, bike and bike and bike parts, but I want something that is accurate, not just "cheap"


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

There's accurate and then there's precise. If you don't need decimal gram precision, then the Ultimate/Alpine/Feedback parts scale and bike scales are generally accurate enough. But they aren't the most precise. The parts scale doesn't do decimal grams, and the bike scale that goes up as high as 25kg/55 pounds isn't super accurate below 1000gms/2 pounds. You're not likely going to get an economical scale that is equally accurate in the bike weight range and parts weight ranges.


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

The big problem with scales is that as soon as you get one it gets pricey - you will start weigh parts and realize how heavy they are...you will start buying lighter parts and then lighter again...it finally ends that you are going to buy a even more precise scale to make sure you know the exact weight...that's what happens to a lot of guys that turn into weight weenies


----------



## Boylerules (Jul 30, 2009)

rockyuphill said:


> There's accurate and then there's precise. If you don't need decimal gram precision, then the Ultimate/Alpine/Feedback parts scale and bike scales are generally accurate enough.





nino said:


> .it finally ends that you are going to buy a even more precise scale to make sure you know the exact weight...


Quick comment on the use of the term precise in this thread. So far every time the word precise has appeared, it should have been accurate. Its kind of a pet peeve of mine

Accuracy is how close a measurement can be to the actual value. Precision is how repeatable a measurement is.

For instance, if you weigh the same bike three times and each time it says 40 lbs, that scale is precise. However the scale is not accurate if the bike actually weighs 35 lbs, despite its precision.

Sorry for the language nazi-ing.


----------



## LWright (Jan 29, 2006)

resqd1 said:


> both, bike and bike and bike parts, but I want something that is accurate, not just "cheap"


These are good enough for me, YMMV.
The 50 lb fish scale was under 7 bucks, the 5lb digital food scale was under $20.
But yes I be po white trash.


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

Boylerules said:


> Sorry for the language nazi-ing.


Wänds gliich auch no chasch uf schwiizerdüütsch erkläre dänn bisch min held !

tranlsated:
if you can explain the same in swiss german as well you will be my hero!

(...to some english is not their native language. I hope those guys are allowed to make some errors here and there in a bike related forum)


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Accuracy_and_precision


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

Alpine


----------



## ExigeS (Jan 20, 2007)

luggage scale - 8.99 on fleebay - http://cgi.ebay.com/Digital-Portabl...tem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4aa2ffb399


----------



## henrymiller1 (Apr 25, 2008)

Boylerules said:


> Quick comment on the use of the term precise in this thread. So far every time the word precise has appeared, it should have been accurate. Its kind of a pet peeve of mine
> 
> Accuracy is how close a measurement can be to the actual value. Precision is how repeatable a measurement is.
> 
> ...


Thanks, that's kind of anal but accurate. Or precise? Thanks, Really.


----------



## mmmaaaiiikkk (Aug 10, 2009)

Boylerules said:


> Quick comment on the use of the term precise in this thread. So far every time the word precise has appeared, it should have been accurate. Its kind of a pet peeve of mine
> 
> Accuracy is how close a measurement can be to the actual value. Precision is how repeatable a measurement is.
> 
> ...


What you say is both right and wrong.

In statistical terms, the distinction that you make between 'accuracy' and 'precision' is correct. I quote the Oxford English Dictionary (OED) for 'Precision':

2d. (in Statistics). The reproducibility or reliability of a measurement or numerical result; a quantity expressing this.

But, in general terms, and, indeed, a more common usage according to the OED is as a synonym for accuracy (that is: it means the same as). Again I quote the OED:

2b. The fact, condition, or quality of being precise; exactness, accuracy.

Sorry! I am a linguist by trade!


----------



## alexrex20 (Dec 20, 2005)

owned


----------



## jdbruner (Oct 3, 2011)

I just got these:
Amazon.com: SlimWise 10kgx0.5g Digital Food Diet Kitchen Scale, Postal, Office, 22lbs Capacity: Kitchen & Dining

Amazon.com: American Weigh Scales AMW-SR-20 Yellow Digital HanGinG Scale, 44lb by 0.02 LB: Kitchen & Dining

Edit: $32 for both


----------



## jdbruner (Oct 3, 2011)

https://www.uh.edu/engines/accurate-precise.jpg

I agree with Boylerules, based on what I was taught in engineering school.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

I was kind of disappointed in the Park scale. I bought it for Pinewood Derby cars which are supposed to weigh 5 ounces. I erred on the side of caution and made them weigh 4.85 oz. 
When we got to the weigh in, the guy weighed both cars and said Five ounces exactly. 
I wasn't impressed. Now I'm waiting for a 5 oz test weight.


----------



## jdbruner (Oct 3, 2011)

Don't be so sure that the "weigh-in" scale was accurate. I bought my scale for PW Derby too. The weigh-in scale ours used only measured to the nearest gram and the nearest tenth of an ounce.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

jdbruner said:


> Don't be so sure that the "weigh-in" scale was accurate. I bought my scale for PW Derby too. The weigh-in scale ours used only measured to the nearest gram and the nearest tenth of an ounce.


Yeah... That's true too.


----------



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

Boylerules said:


> Quick comment on the use of the term precise in this thread. So far every time the word precise has appeared, it should have been accurate. Its kind of a pet peeve of mine
> 
> Accuracy is how close a measurement can be to the actual value. Precision is how repeatable a measurement is.
> 
> ...


This was welcome to me.


----------



## Roadsters (Jul 7, 2008)

I bought one of these from Amazon and I like it a lot: American Weigh Scales SE-50

With a scale like this you can weight a bike by placing the scale on the corner of a bench that's high enough and setting the top tube on it.

It allows me to weight parts to the nearest gram, which is all I need. It isn't the most accurate scale out there, but what's important is the ability to compare the weights of different parts.

With this scale I can weight anything I'd ever have to ship. It was 27 bucks. The worst I can say about it is that the (redundant) clock runs a bit fast.


----------



## bob13bob (Jun 22, 2009)

I use kitchen scales sold on amazon to weigh parts. Tripple duty, weights parts, weighs food if you have a baker in the house, weighs packages (light ones) for shipping. Best under $20 I ever spent.


----------

